# Dicussion- for health care providers and science people.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am adding this topic for health care providers and science people to discuss issues relating to therapists, patients, and the science behind CBT and Hypnotherapy.Thanks.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

eric, i think it's a great idea and could potentially be constructive and helpful, but since it is public i would feel more comfortable if it were more specifically defined in terms of content and form.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, your right. I posted this yesterday just while thinking about the people I talk to in this regard. However,I think it could be helpful,but since its a public forum perhaps just some dicussions and ideas on how this all works for IBS. If you have any ideas that would be great. I didn't want it really for clinical issues. More of a general dicussion.What do you think?------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com [This message has been edited by eric (edited 02-08-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

why don't you ask mike and Dr. Bolen what they think? because of the ethics that i live by there are limitations on even posting because it could be seen as advertising for patients, a stricture that doesn't apply to a lot of alternative therapists. I also wouldn't feel comfortable commenting on particular cases just because i've found that i don't really understand what's going on well enough without spending an houre with the person or the person was referred by another professional i trust. I also think that people easily overvalue things said by 'authority' figures on the internet so that if, for example, i were to say cbt might work for one case it would come out in another forum that i said everyone should have cbt and on and on, but you know what i mean. It's a real bind, and one that's especially difficult here where there is very little good research. keeping that in mind, you might try posting some hypothetical cases or you might want to post specific questions. But again, I'd like to know what Dr. bolen and Mike think and you might also ask that psychologist from St. Louis what they think. I also know there are other psychologists on the bb.tom


----------

